# The Perfect Server - Howto Korrekturen ...



## Brainfood (3. Apr. 2013)

Punkt1: In euren Anleitungen wird empfohlen:



> Now run
> 
> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
> /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
> ...


Der Standard gibt jedoch ganz klar vor, hostname bleibt hostname, hostname -f = fully qualified domain name

Deshalb werden ja in der /etc/hosts mehrere Varianten angegeben, um eine saubere Auflösung zu gewährleisten


```
ipv4   name.domain.tld name
```
Wenn Thirt-Party Applikationen wie cPanel/Plesk, Postfix etc. damit Probleme haben, dann müssen sie nur richtig konfiguriert werden ...

Um es genau zu sagen, Zitat aus der "Manpage"



> FILES
> /etc/hosts
> 
> /etc/hostname This file should only contain the hostname and not the full FQDN.


Mir ist das beim betreiben von diversen Proxmox Kisten aufgefallen, in OpenVZ Containern werden den Systemen nach jedem Reboot "saubere" hostnamen (ohne tld) zwangsverpasst.

Punkt2:

Installing A Web, Email & MySQL Database Cluster On Debian 6.0 With ISPConfig 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials



> It is important that both Slave_IO_Running and Slave_SQL_Running have the value Yes in the output.


muss bei dem Abschnitt vom "Server 1" weg ...

Erst wenn Server2 fertig eingerichtet ist und beide MySQL Daemons laufen ... macht es sinn ...

... weitere Meckereien folgen noch  ...

PS: Das ganze kann hier auch gerne diskutiert werden


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

> Der Standard gibt jedoch ganz klar vor, hostname bleibt hostname, hostname -f = fully qualified domain name
> 
> Deshalb werden ja in der /etc/hosts mehrere Varianten angegeben, um eine saubere Auflösung zu gewährleisten


Da hast Du theoretisch recht, praktisch halten sich da aber leider nicht alle Debian bzw. Ubunu Package maintainer dran und Pakete wie amavisd benötigen die Einstellungen so wie im Howto beschrieben, sonst würden wir sie ja nicht vornehmen. MySQL macht übrigens sonst auch Probleme im Multiserver Verbund.



> Deshalb werden ja in der /etc/hosts mehrere Varianten angegeben, um eine saubere Auflösung zu gewährleisten


Was dann bei mysql in Multiserver Systemen zu Verbindungsabbrüchen führt. Es hat schon alles seinen Grund warum wir es so vorgeben.

Du kannst das alles gerne so setzen wie Du es möchtest, wundere Dich dann aber bitte nicht wenn die Systeme nachher nicht stabil und dauerhaft laufen. Ich werden diese Punkte jedenfalls nicht im Tutorial ändern da sie sich bei einigen hundert Installationen als notwendig herausgestellt haben.


----------



## Brainfood (3. Apr. 2013)

Dann hätte man ein Bugticket aufmachen können und die jeweiligen Autoren darum bitten ... sich doch bitte etwas an die allgemeinen "Standards" zu halten

Wie schaut es überhaupt mit der Larry Boys Datenbank aus?
Viele OpenSource Projekte springen immer mehr von MySQL auf den MariaDB Zug drauf ...

Gibt es da schon Tests damit?

Es gibt etliche kommerzielle Hoster, die unter anderem OpenVZ (Proxmox) usen, da fallen mir gerade Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by BanaHosting, Web Hosting Domain oder Web Hosting | UK Dedicated server & VPS hosting | UKHost4u ein ...

Da gibt es als "normaler" Kunde eben keine Möglichkeiten in die HOST vzconfig des Containers die Skripte der automatisierten Hostname-Gebung umzuschreiben ... ISPConfig oder zumindest Teile wie MySQL sync/Amavis würden in solchen Umgebungen dann wohl aus Prinzip nicht laufen ... nur wegen dem Inhalt einer simplen paar byte datei


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

> Dann hätte man ein Bugticket aufmachen können und die jeweiligen Autoren darum bitten ... sich doch bitte etwas an die allgemeinen "Standards" zu halten


Ok. Und so lange bis ein Bugticket bearbeitet wurde und bis zum Debian stable Branch gekommen ist lösche ich den Tutorial Text und schreibe rein dass es dieses Tutorial irgend wann mal geben wird wenn ein Bug in Debian behoben ist auch wenn alles mit dem Bug einwandfrei funktionieren würde und man nur eine Datei editieren muss was sonst keine negativen Auswirkungen hat? Für Server im Internet macht die verkürzte Form des Hostnamens sowieso keinen Sinn mehr, oder wie sollte sich ein externer Server verhalten wenn sich Dein Server mit "server1" meldet statt server1.deinedomain.de?



> Gibt es da schon Tests damit?


Ich hab es vor einem Jahr getestet und damals war MariaDB nicht wirklich kompatibel zu MySQL. Software die unter MySQL funktioniert gab jede Menge Fehlermeldungen in MariaDB aus und lief nicht. Kann aber sein dass es inzwischen besser geworden ist oder sie einen Kompatibilitätsmodus eingebaut haben.



> Da gibt es als "normaler" Kunde eben keine Möglichkeiten in die vzconfig des Containers die Skripte der automatisierten Hostname-Gebung umzuschreiben ... ISPConfig oder zumindest Teile wie MySQL sync/Amavis würden in solchen Umgebungen dann wohl aus Prinzip nicht laufen


Das ist auch nicht notwendig da es unter openvz auch so läuft.


----------



## Brainfood (3. Apr. 2013)

Das lässt sich doch alles in den einzelnen Apache und Co. Diensten klar definieren ...

Ich kann mich noch 12 Jahre zurück entsinnen wo Name-Based SSL VirtualHosts/Server Name Indication nicht möglich war und selbst simple Multiple Subdomains über Port 80 mit Hilfe der /etc/hosts konfiguriert werden müssten

Wie ich diese SuSE Linux Entwickler damals hätte verprügeln wollen, wenn nach simplen Einstellungsänderungen ... YaST jedesmal die /etc/hosts überschrieben hat *G*

Jedenfalls sollte es nicht zwangsläufig von der Server /etc/hostname abhängig sein, ob das PHP Skript eines Kunden zur Verteilung von irgendwelchen News-Mails per mail() smtp dann von @server1 abfeuert ...



> Das ist auch nicht notwendig da es unter openvz auch so läuft.


Das verstehe ich nicht ... Was unterscheidet denn bitte ein OpenVZ Container mit *only* "hostname" in /etc/hostname von einem regulären HOST OS ohne FQDN (in /etc/hostname)?


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

> Das verstehe ich nicht ... Was unterscheidet denn bitte ein OpenVZ Container mit only "hostname" in /etc/hostname von einem regulären HOST OS ohne FQDN (in /etc/hostname)?


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht so genau sagen.


----------

